# Masonic Rings, Anyone?



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

When I was in HS and college, I chose not to get a HS ring, college ring, or fraternity ring. In any event, my parents have been routinely asking if I was a masonic ring for about two years now - I guess they feel the need to fill that void somehow. Does anyone have one? I'd love to see it. I'm not interested in the big Super Bowl looking things that a lot of the guys in my lodges wear (and if you don't know, Masons and it seems especially Shriners like to wear rings - many and often, sometimes). Does anyone have experience with one of the online custom masonic jewelers like EngravingArts.com or FamilySealRings.com? What finger do you wear it on? A lot of guys I know wear a bigger Shriner or SR ring on the right ring finger and a smaller AFAM ring on their pinky. Cool if you're sealing letters with wax, but at 25, I think it might be best accessorized with a velvet coat or a ponytail, neither of which I plan to acquire. 

About 15 years ago, one of my grandmothers passed away and my aunt (by marriage, thankfully), in her infinite wisdom, had some of her jewelry melted down and turned into hideous 1980's-esque signet rings. The top of this sucker is flat and rectangular with no engraving and there is a set-in diamond in the corner of the flat part. It's hideous, but it is also huge - quite a bit of gold as it is solid back. Anyone had any luck with a jeweler taking gold from one item and turning it into another? Should I just scrap it and take the money? I'd prefer to somehow put that ring into offsetting the cost of a ring to my folks, since I see it as such an unnecessary item.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

My great grandfather's mason ring. It was made from two pennies. (Fits me spot on, surely a sign for the future.)














































Nobody appreciates a good man-ring anymore :biggrin:


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> My great grandfather's mason ring. It was made from two pennies. (Fits me spot on, surely a sign for the future.)


That's lovely! I have my grandfather's rings as well, but as I am not a Mason, cannot wear them.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Nobody appreciates a good man-ring anymore :biggrin:


Lemme tell ya, Masons have a penchant for gold rings. I'm the youngest in one of my lodges by a long shot and almost all the guys age 70+ wear at least three rings.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I've been wanting to get one since I was raised back in August, but just haven't gotten around to it. I currently wear my college class ring on my right ring finger, but once I get a masonic ring I'll start wearing it instead. These are the two I've been looking at:





In terms of financing, I would sell the ring you were talking about and put it toward the cost, I'm selling off some watches to get money for mine. Just my opinion.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I just don't like the colors... I don't know why.

Here's what I've been looking at:


I just found out the rings from EngravingArts.com start at $3200. Yikes. They look awesome, but I'll pass.

Otherwise, I'd be all over this:


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> My great grandfather's mason ring. It was made from two pennies. (Fits me spot on, surely a sign for the future.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Dieu on earning the one on the right!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

fishertw said:


> Congratulations Dieu on earning the one on the right!


Thank you sir. Likely the best and most valuable experience any young man will ever choose to undertake.


----------



## rowanlane (Nov 12, 2013)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Thank you sir. Likely the best and most valuable experience any young man will ever choose to undertake.


I always enjoy finding other Eagle Scouts, they pop up in the unlikeliest of places. Not that it would be that unlikely to find another in a Gentlemen's forum like this.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Never bothered with a ring for my eagle, but I wear my college letterman's ring daily.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I got my Eagle 8 years ago in February, one of the best things I ever did for myself. I was thinking about getting that ring but ended up getting a high school ring


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

orange fury said:


> I got my Eagle 8 years ago in February, one of the best things I ever did for myself. I was thinking about getting that ring but ended up getting a high school ring


I never achieved the rank, but have been privileged to chair over 200 Eagle boards of review in the past 25 years in our community in Western North Carolina. I've been honored to be the recipient of the Silver Beaver award and count my scouting associations as some of the best that a fellow can have.
cheers to you all!
Tom


----------



## taylorgtr (Jun 1, 2013)

rowanlane said:


> I always enjoy finding other Eagle Scouts, they pop up in the unlikeliest of places. Not that it would be that unlikely to find another in a Gentlemen's forum like this.


Growing up, I wanted to join Scouting, but for whatever reason, my parents didn't support it. My son benefitted tremendous from the experience, and just got his Eagle earlier this year.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm an 18* Scottish Rite Mason. I don't have a ring, and to be honest, after wearing the official centennial ties to work about twice a week, and having people exhaust their curiosity, I don't need a ring.

If I wanted one, there is a local company where a ladyfriend of mine is engaged to the jeweler. He has made several presentations to our Lodge once in a while. The options are stainless steel, gold or white gold. The gold rings can be adjusted, but the steel rings are permanently sized.

We have some members who wear their rings 24/7. The guy who vetted me at first had diabetes and could not remove his ring. He will have it cut off and given to his son who is a MM.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

taylorgtr said:


> Growing up, I wanted to join Scouting, but for whatever reason, my parents didn't support it. My son benefitted tremendous from the experience, and just got his Eagle earlier this year.


Scouting varies greatly from community to community and age group to age group. My cousins in Indiana loved it and all of the "cool" kids were scouts all the way through. On the other hand, where I grew up, it wasn't popular and I don't think I knew a single person in my high school still involved by age 16.

If it's good in your area, great, because it can be an excellent experience, but I wouldn't force any son into scouting unless you're extremely familiar with the social dynamics of the local troops.

I played competitive soccer through middle and high school (which means for 8 years, I spent 12 weekends every fall traveling out of town, plus all spring on the middle and high school team, summer leagues and tournaments, camps, and 3-5 days/week practicing for 10 months/year) so I really didn't have time for scouting anyway.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Fraternal organization insignia of any kind is best avoided in the business world unless one is quite sure that they are among other members. Many are quite distrustful of this type of group.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Tempest said:


> Fraternal organization insignia of any kind is best avoided in the business world unless one is quite sure that they are among other members. Many are quite distrustful of this type of group.


Do you still think Catholicism is a half-step away from voodoo, too?

Anyway, practically speaking, I'm in no danger of that and I've never met anyone who would honestly care one way or another.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Tempest said:


> Fraternal organization insignia of any kind is best avoided in the business world unless one is quite sure that they are among other members. Many are quite distrustful of this type of group.


That's just crazy.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Tilton said:


> Do you still think Catholicism is a half-step away from voodoo, too?
> 
> Anyway, practically speaking, I'm in no danger of that and I've never met anyone who would honestly care one way or another.


...that you know of. 
I'll come right out and say that I would go very far out of my way to find a competitor to someone displaying Masonic symbols.
The risk of offense is the same reason that things as benign as class rings are to be avoided. People have rivalries. Clearly you are not even aware of the Catholic take on Freemasonry.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Tempest said:


> ...that you know of.
> I'll come right out and say that I would go very far out of my way to find a competitor to someone displaying Masonic symbols.
> The risk of offense is the same reason that things as benign as class rings are to be avoided. People have rivalries. Clearly you are not even aware of the Catholic take on Freemasonry.


Sorry, pal. You're talking to a guy who just this month left a job almost entirely based on Catholic social teaching and Jesuit philosophy at the absolute top-level Catholic organization in America. I know a little bit about Canon Law and Catholic social teaching.

I was referring to your ridiculous, antiquated, and stigmatic views on well-established organizations, whether fraternal or religious.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

LOL!

Sounds like someone's been eating too many Welch's fudge bars.

I've always liked the idea of joining a lodge. Both of my grandfathers were freemasons and it always seemed like fun. Unfortunately, I inherited my father's lack of faith, so I fail the primary requirement.

It's a real shame. I always wanted an excuse to wear a fez.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

My grandfather was a mason for many years. However, I think it might well be the case that displays of masonic regalia, rings and so forth could stir antipathy among others who for whatever reason have been less favoured, if that is an appropriate way to put it.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Langham said:


> However, I think it might well be the case that displays of masonic regalia, rings and so forth could stir antipathy among others...


Exactly my point. The same way one shouldn't be too overt about political affiliation or any other such thing, most organization have their detractors and you never know whom they may be. Organizations as benign as the Red Cross draw flack, so a much bigger risk is taken with a secret society composed of predominantly white men and considered sinful by a prominent religion. Actually, the aforementioned Boy Scouts can draw the ire of some homosexual or atheist, I think. It is a risk that one may take or not, but the risk is there.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

L-feld said:


> LOL!
> 
> Sounds like someone's been eating too many Welch's fudge bars.
> 
> ...


It is a shame. Personally, I think it is somewhat out of date because the "moral atheist" wasn't much of a thing when when that was codified. However, the other view is that a lot of the ritual has heavy religious and spiritual context, so having no belief in a supreme being at all would make a lot of things less meaningful. Of course, then again, in most jurisdictions, religion is a banned conversation topic in the lodge, so there's that, too.

That said, there are probably plenty of clandestine lodges that won't mind one bit.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Tempest said:


> Exactly my point. The same way one shouldn't be too overt about political affiliation or any other such thing, most organization have their detractors and you never know whom they may be. Organizations as benign as the Red Cross draw flack, so a much bigger risk is taken with a secret society composed of predominantly white men and considered sinful by a prominent religion. It is a risk that one may take or not, but the risk is there.


So, you're saying I shouldn't have worn the red Brooks Brothers tie with the tiny elephant motif to a job interview? Kidding. But, stuff like that is a lot more obvious than a small ring with an even smaller engraving. If you're 2-3' from someone and their hand isn't flailing in front of your face and you aren't going to very obviously stare at a ring, it would be hard to discern exactly what was on a ring, especially one of the more intricately engraved rings in a smaller side, worn on the pinky and turned to about 2 o'clock. But of course, to each his own. I wouldn't want to do business with someone with such ridiculous and unfounded biases anyway.

So you'd base any business decision on what one religion thinks of a particular group of people? Would you feel the same way about a Muslim? Vatican II liberalized the route to salvation, saying that basically anyone whose god is kind of like God can be saved simply by being conscientious. That's cafeteria Catholicism to me, and you'll find most hard-line Catholics looking to Mark 16:16 for the guidance that "he who does not believe will be condemned."

P.S. I'm not Catholic.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Tilton said:


> It is a shame. Personally, I think it is somewhat out of date because the "moral atheist" wasn't much of a thing when when that was codified. However, the other view is that a lot of the ritual has heavy religious and spiritual context, so having no belief in a supreme being at all would make a lot of things less meaningful. Of course, then again, in most jurisdictions, religion is a banned conversation topic in the lodge, so there's that, too.
> 
> That said, there are probably plenty of clandestine lodges that won't mind one bit.


The big joke is, of course, that both of my grandfathers were probably athiests as well. It kind of depends on how you define the term. I think the term used today is "soft athiest" which is more or less where I fall in as well. You haven't specifically determined that there is _no_ god, but rather decided that the question is irrelevant to your life.

Or perhaps the really big jokes is that everyone in my family still managed to be practicing Jews. My cousin, who is a rabbi, tells me that technically there is technically no conflict and since Judaism is predicated on practice rather than faith.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

I would agree with Tempest to a point. It is best to play your hand close at least until you know who you are playing with, not only with potential clients, but internally as well.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Tempest said:


> ...that you know of.
> I'll come right out and say that I would go very far out of my way to find a competitor to someone displaying Masonic symbols.
> The risk of offense is the same reason that things as benign as class rings are to be avoided. People have rivalries. Clearly you are not even aware of the Catholic take on Freemasonry.


Many non Catholics may also take a dim view of freemasonry. Losers looking for unwarranted preference at the lower end. Manipulative types higher up the chain.

In the Iberian peninsula, Franco could not abide them and Salazar managed to boot them out of power in Portugal.

When they tap you up about joining they often mention who else is a member, how they 'do a lot of work for charidee' and in the UK they lay great emphasis on how British they are. Make of that what you will.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Kingstonian said:


> In the Iberian peninsula, Franco could not abide them and Salazar managed to boot them out of power in Portugal.


"Fascists hate them." Wow, that sure is damning. Next thing you'll be telling me that they keep company with Jews and socialists.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Kingstonian said:


> Many non Catholics may also take a dim view of freemasonry. Losers looking for unwarranted preference at the lower end. Manipulative types higher up the chain.
> 
> In the Iberian peninsula, Franco could not abide them and Salazar managed to boot them out of power in Portugal.
> 
> When they tap you up about joining they often mention who else is a member, how they 'do a lot of work for charidee' and in the UK they lay great emphasis on how British they are. Make of that what you will.


I don't know about Britain, but in the US masons aren't allowed to solicit members. A man has to, of their own free will and accord, ask a mason how to join. In my experience, when asked, many masons (myself included) are very proud of their involvement and will probably tell you about what masonry has done for them and a bit of history about the organization, so the candidate knows what they're getting into.

In regards to the "losers looking for unwarranted preference/manipulative types" statement, I can only speak for myself, but I joined a lodge because I wanted to better myself as a man, and I wanted the camaraderie that comes with joining a fraternal organization. It was a very personal journey for me. It hasn't given me better opportunities at a job or contracts or anything like that, but it has given me a group of men I can call brothers, who I know will help, aid, and assist me if I ever need it. I wouldn't trade that for anything.

Continuing on this topic...

Thankfully I've personally rarely received negative comments regarding my involvement in masonry, but I have found that, of the people who have had negative things to say, I was usually the first mason they had ever (knowingly) spoken to about it. I have no problem telling people about my involvement with freemasonry when asked though, because it's part of who I am. Its the same reason I don't have a problem talking about my alma mater/education, my faith, my Boy Scout involvement, or any of the organizations, experiences, or people that have made me who I am. The side note would be that there are appropriate and inappropriate places to talk about those things, so I tend to not bring them up unless asked, but I don't feel a need to hide or deny them. If someone really has that much of a problem with any one of those things that they would choose someone over me, prioritizing organizational involvement over education or relevant experience, I would probably question my involvement with them anyways.

/soapbox


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Well said orange fury.

Before this thread, I was unaware that some people were misinformed of the intentions held by our respective benevolent organizations.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

orange fury said:


> I don't know about Britain, but in the US masons aren't allowed to solicit members.


A recent local fete near me had a Freemasons' membership stall next to one for a Scottish dancing association. Neither appealed. In the UK, Freemasonry has a declining and aging membership. I worked near the London Great Queen Street HQ and many elderly types turn up for the monthly meetings. Too old to worry about career, but possibly types whose wives will not allow them to go down the pub on their own. So Masonry may provide an excuse for a monthly jolly. The regalia shops are interesting too. I never did find out if the different size cases they carry are an indication of rank within Freemasonry.

In the UK there have been calls for compulsory declaration of membership of Freemasonry to be required for the judiciary, police and politicians. Any pernicious influence could then be assessed more easily.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Kingstonian said:


> In the UK there have been calls for compulsory declaration of membership of Freemasonry to be required for the judiciary, police and politicians. Any pernicious influence could then be assessed more easily.


By whom? David Icke?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

L-feld said:


> By whom? David Icke?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


Can you not use Google, numpty?

Do I have to do everything for you?

https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2005/jun/12/uk.freedomofinformation1


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Kingstonian said:


> Can you not use Google, numpty?
> 
> Do I have to do everything for you?
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2005/jun/12/uk.freedomofinformation1


I suppose rhetorical questions don't translate into British English.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

L-feld said:


> I suppose rhetorical questions don't translate into British English.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


LOL.

Sort of reminds me of the whole Maryland state employees being asked for their facebook passwords.

In any event, you made no attempt to address the topic and instead used the opportunity to alert us to your biases and ignorance. Regardless, I'm sure someone appreciated your contribution.

It's pretty well known that in the US, masonry is pretty regional (I live in the South and have never met someone who thinks it is anything unusual and anyone in my generation who recognized the square and compass likely had a grandfather who was a member), and the organizing bodies here and there are different, so a membership drive may be allowed there. I don't know or care. I asked about styles of rings and fingers on which they're worn.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Tilton said:


> It's pretty well known that in the US, masonry is pretty regional (I live in the South and have never met someone who thinks it is anything unusual and anyone in my generation who recognized the square and compass likely had a grandfather who was a member), and the organizing bodies here and there are different, so a membership drive may be allowed there. I don't know or care. I asked about styles of rings and fingers on which they're worn.


I was answering orange fury - not you.

Initial response was to echo what someone else had said. I am not really interested in what happens in your neck of the woods.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Tilton said:


> LOL.
> 
> Sort of reminds me of the whole Maryland state employees being asked for their facebook passwords.
> 
> ...


Wow, I didn't even know that was an issue. Then again, I didn't know that there was a first world country where public officials were required to publicly declare their membership in a freemason lodge.

To go back to your original question regarding melting down a ring, I melted down the setting from my grandmother's engagement ring to make my wedding band. It turned out very nicely, and was much cheaper than buying a new band.

The price of gold is inflated to a really silly degree right now, plus the markup on new jewelry is typically 500% as opposed to the usual retail markup of 250%. If you have the gold to spare, you may as well use it, instead of paying the stupid retail prices that gold fetches right now.


----------



## AshScache (Feb 4, 2013)

L-feld said:


> To go back to your original question regarding melting down a ring, I melted down the setting from my grandmother's engagement ring to make my wedding band. It turned out very nicely, and was much cheaper than buying a new band.


I did something similar--I wear my grandfather's wedding band from 1940 as my wedding band.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

L-feld said:


> Wow, I didn't even know that was an issue. Then again, I didn't know that there was a first world country where public officials were required to publicly declare their membership in a freemason lodge.
> 
> To go back to your original question regarding melting down a ring, I melted down the setting from my grandmother's engagement ring to make my wedding band. It turned out very nicely, and was much cheaper than buying a new band.
> 
> The price of gold is inflated to a really silly degree right now, plus the markup on new jewelry is typically 500% as opposed to the usual retail markup of 250%. If you have the gold to spare, you may as well use it, instead of paying the stupid retail prices that gold fetches right now.


Excellent. Was this done at a one-stop-shop, or did you have to go through two place to get it all done? If all done at one place, is that a common jewelry store thing, or some place that specialized in that?

I just found out that one of my old lodges that I no longer attend (it is in my hometown and I no longer live there, but my folks still do) picked up a new member (new to the area, long-time MM) two years ago who owns a local custom jewelry store. Apparently he has been doing custom rings for the fellas at the lodge since his first week. I'm heading over there this afternoon to take a peek at his wares.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Tilton said:


> Excellent. Was this done at a one-stop-shop, or did you have to go through two place to get it all done? If all done at one place, is that a common jewelry store thing, or some place that specialized in that?
> 
> I just found out that one of my old lodges that I no longer attend (it is in my hometown and I no longer live there, but my folks still do) picked up a new member (new to the area, long-time MM) two years ago who owns a local custom jewelry store. Apparently he has been doing custom rings for the fellas at the lodge since his first week. I'm heading over there this afternoon to take a peek at his wares.


Mine was done by a local jeweler. Any _real _jeweler worth their salt can melt gold and make it into a signet ring. Unfortunately, places like Jared are swallowing the real jewelers and today, there are a lot more salesmen than there are jewelers.

All the better if the jeweler has experience with masonic imagery. I imagine the guy at your lodge will take good care of you.


----------



## Faust (May 1, 2012)

I would recommend checking out the Master's Jewel Masonic Ring Collection (https://www.mastersjewel.com). They have a nice selection of rings that are not your typical "Super Bowl" style ring.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Tilton said:


> I was referring to your ridiculous, antiquated, and stigmatic views on well-established organizations, whether fraternal or religious.


Maybe those views are not as ridiculous as you claim.
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...the-freemasons-to-corrupt-police-9054670.html


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Sounds like an issue with your easily-corrupted policemen more than freemasons. To my knowledge, the stigma and conspiracy regarding freemasons is far different in the states - especially considering our country was founded by freemasons.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Tilton said:


> Sounds like an issue with your easily-corrupted policemen more than freemasons. To my knowledge, the stigma and conspiracy regarding freemasons is far different in the states - especially considering our country was founded by freemasons.


I'm starting to understand the difference in cultural angles. I guess that's why all my jokes about the John Birch Society have been falling flat on their face.


----------

